# retaining Heifers



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

With the price of heifers being close to the price of steers, does it make sense to retain heifers right now?

There will always be a debate as to whether it makes money to raise your own replacements or buy them. That debate will go on forever.

My question is it worth the gamble to keep heifers, banking on the notion that prices will still be there 3 years from now? Does it make better sense to sell the heifers at market value while you know prices are high and guaranteed money?

I have some cows that I will need to cull in three years. I would like to have their replacements producing when that time comes.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lately I have been going to bred cow sales and picking up decent cows. Smell ing the heifers for $1100-1200 dollars and buying bred cows for 1200-1500. This does not work at the moment because there is too much demand fir breds. But keep an eye out.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

When building up my herd and replacing the"older" cows had to turn a blind eye to present prices cause I still wouldn't have but a few now. Its not easy to predict what or when the turn will happen but if you are going to stay in the game sometimes you are gonna guess wrong


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a businessmans call now looking at each operation separately. A freind of mine who lost a lot of cattle in atlas sold his good three year old cows and then bought back short term cows in order to recover his herd size. Each Operater has to do what his situation calls for. Some do well buying all their replacements. For myself it's really hard selling the cream of the crop replacement heifers. Mel


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thing is when you retain your own you have a knowledge of the history of that line.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Thing is when you retain your own you have a knowledge of the history of that line.


And they know you and your routine and what to expect. I like gentle cattle.

I have 10 weaned heifers I held onto just to see how the market played out. Business wise I thought if prices remained high I would sell them. Now prices are even higher and I am leaning toward keeping all 10.

Our Vet has preached a closed herd for years. We have that now except for adding another bull and he came off a local farm.

I am in this for the long haul. I have suffered through the lean years and guess I will if those times return.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I like to keep a closed herd too. It just seems it's more odds against you not knowing what problems might ride in on cattle you don't have any knowledge of.

Of course, like others have said, what works here, or for me, might not work there, or for you.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love to sell everything right now and wait for the turn...but if it doesn't or is real small...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

When and if I do buy bred cows I like to buy from a dispersal sale.

Closed herds can be good and bad. The idea is to keep disease away. But when they are not exposed to anything if a disease is encountered it will be worse since they have no immune to it. Also unless you have pasture where there are no cattle across the fence one can not have a truly closed herd.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We do not share fences with other cattle and are lucky in that aspect.

I have bought from dispersal sales before but they were held at the sale barn. This exposes the momma cows to any virus or bacteria at that barn that particular day. Even if the cow has developed a resistance to a virus they can still be a host and bring it to your place. Cows over two years old have developed a pretty good immune system. It is the younger calves I worry about when I bring in new cows.

A friend and I share a 119 acre pasture lease. We each have a closed herd. Since some of our cows share a common pasture then we consider that herd closed even though the cows have different owners. His cows follow the Kubota, mine follow the Gator. Strange how that works.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> I would love to sell everything right now and wait for the turn...but if it doesn't or is real small...


I have been advised by a couple of cattle traders to sell everything, sit on the money and buy back cheap. The problem with that is I do not honestly believe the national herd numbers will ever be where it once was.

I was at a grazing conference and a speaker asked how many of us would be where we are now in 10 years. Then asked how many would still be in cattle/hay in 15 years. About 1/4th would be in at 10. None in 15 years. Father time is going to play a role in the recovery.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The benefits of having a closed herd will outweigh any negatives.....in my region, one outstanding feature of having a truly closed herd is that I noticed that the incidence of pinkeye is greatly reduced along with much less seasonal change respiratory problems in young stock.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I try to keep a closed herd. Shipping fever is just to common around here to mess with it. I do buy my bulls from trusted breeders, and make sure their vaccination program is like mine. Sale barns are too dirty anymore to mess with em.


----------

